# Fat boy challenge 2011... whats your goals for this year?



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

sorry i'm a little slow this year guys...

a new year is here... we always get an influx of those goals for what we plan to do this year...

if you're looking for an idea check out last years thread HERE

something along the lines of
-Current age:
-Current height:
-Current weight:
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey):
-Fitness Goals:
-Riding goals:
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing):
-Event goals:

obviously it doesn't have to go just like that but it works

and if you are looking for some bragging/accountability post your weight loss as you go in the BIG BOY Weekly Weigh In thread


----------



## banks741938 (Oct 10, 2005)

-Current age: 27
-Current height: 6'4
-Current weight:290
-Previous weight highest weight I have ever been is 315 
-Fitness Goals: general overall improvement
-Riding goals: Race in local mtn. bike race 
-Rewards : various bike gadgets.will post what I got
-Event goals:hopefully will be able to at least ride in the 240 /200 class


----------



## bf1101 (Jul 24, 2010)

Age 31
height 6'1"
Weight 255
previous weight--got down around 220 and gained back over a yr
fitness goal 210ish
riding goals: 2400 miles this year (road and trail combined)
rewards: ehh, bike stuff or just having more fun on the bike

started posting my miles and weight yesterday on another thread: "tracking miles and weight" here in the clyde forum

was not aware of the BIG BOY weekly weigh in thread


----------



## dapozer (Jun 10, 2010)

-Current age:43
-Current height:6'3
-Current weight:240
-Previous weight:260
-Fitness Goals:220-225
-Riding goals:1500+miles
-Rewards:Santa Cruz Tallboy
-Event goals: 2x24 hour races, 2x50 mile on dirt days, 1x100mile day

Also have a cut drinking down by 50% goal.


----------



## mgreene (Jul 7, 2010)

-Current age: 36
-Current height: 6'1"
-Current weight: 285ish
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey):315+
-Fitness Goals: 220ish 
-Riding goals: Commute by bike more days than I drive (we'll see if that is possible). Start serious mountain biking again. Not getting dropped on climbs during group road rides. 
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): Health. Fun. I bought two bikes last year so I am good for a while...maybe. 
-Event goals: Thinking about doing a century ride later this year. Want to do the Seattle to Portland ride in 2012, so I'll keep working towards that.


----------



## dadtorbn (Sep 6, 2009)

-Current age:49
-Current height:6'5"
-Current weight: 210
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey): 300
-Fitness Goals: 190 by October
-Riding goals: 4-5 hour rides through the park. 100 miles on road. Being able to ride with buddies who wouldn't even consider riding with me before! 
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): The body I've never had!
-Event goals: Ride Levi's Gran Fondo:thumbsup: and the Wine Country Century before.


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

-Current age: 41
-Current height: 6'
-Current weight: 263.8
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey): (1/11/11)
-Fitness Goals: 200 would be awesome, but realistically 220 by Sept.
-Riding goals: I have a hut-to-hut trip in CO during June booked. I hope to not die during it. I would like my climbing to get faster.
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): Trip to Vegas for my b-day in Sept.
-Event goals: Last year in the Draper Off Road Duathlon my time was 3:23. This year I'd like to get it to the 2:45 range. My Tie Dye Tri time was 1:37 and I'd like to get that to 1:25 or so. My Fall Classic Duathlon was 1:57 and I'd like that to be 1:45. Basically, get faster at duathlon/triathlons. Major goal is to do an iron man or at least a half.


----------



## bsimons (Sep 5, 2010)

-Current age: 42
-Current height: 6'3"
-Current weight: 259
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey): 310
-Fitness Goals: 225
-Riding goals: Move up from mid pack on Marathon length races (50M+).
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): Big Bend Ranch Epic Trip - self supported.
-Event goals: Top 10 age group at the October 24 Hour Race


----------



## lencho (Jan 19, 2011)

-Current age: 52
-Current height: 6'2''
-Current weight: 284 ish
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey): 289 ish
-Fitness Goals: Better health, endurance, strength and a fighting weight of about 220-230 lbers
-Riding goals: clear all the hills and technical challenges. Ride the 8-9 miles in <50 minutes at my favorite local trail
-Rewards: See Fitness goals, as they are the main rewards. But maybe a new full suspension 29er once I prove to myself that I can meet all the riding goals (come on Santa Cruz, how about an affordable aluminum Tall Boy!? Maybe a Nickel or Super Light 29er…)
-Event goals: Raced competitive motocross from childhood through young adulthood, so events/competition is not required anymore. Having fun in the dirt is all I want or need from MTBing. Better health/weight is just icing on the cake


----------



## mtnbiker62 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Okay, I'll play...*

A little public humiliation always helps keep me motivated! 

-Current age: 48
-Current height: 5'8"
-Current weight: 255
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey): 267
-Fitness Goals: Continue to lose weight...down to about 175.
-Riding goals: Begin light FR/DH riding
-Event goals: I want to ride the White Rim trail in one day on my 50th birthday (June 2012)


----------



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

-Current age: 31
-Current height: 6'3
-Current weight: 245
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey): 312
-Fitness Goals: Switch to a SS, race on the SS.
-Riding goals: Bigger hills, more technical ability
-Event goals: I would REALLY like to podium a Clyde race, but there's some svelt 220lb clyders out there... we'll see.


----------



## torQ! (Oct 18, 2010)

-Current age: 27
-Current height: 5'7"
-Current weight: 300+ (scale needs new batteries)
-Previous weight: this is probably my highest weight ever. Lost 50 and 60 lbs twice when I was this high in the past
-Fitness Goals: I want to maintain a 200 or under weight.
-Riding goals: I want to ride a century this season
-Rewards : New mountain bike to start the season, single speed if I can get the strength and endurance to ride one


----------



## mavbor (Jan 27, 2011)

-Current age: 30
-Current height: 6'3 (doubt i will ride my bike enough to loose height )
-Current weight: 280 pounds
-Previous weight: Just started.
-Fitness Goals: Drop to 225 before next year
-Riding goals: Stay out of traffic and live another year.
-Rewards: Didnt think of setting up a reward if i meet my goal. Ill have to think on one.
-Event goals: None atm.


----------



## GambJoe (Jul 29, 2010)

-Current age: 54
-Current height: 5'7"
-Current weight: 226
-Previous weight: 246 (last March).
-Fitness Goals: 180
-Riding goals: Ride 4 hours straight (no distance goal)
-Rewards : Health wear clothes that fit me. 
-Event goals: None


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

-Current age: 24
-Current height: 6'
-Current weight:258
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey): beginning of the year i was 272.5
-Fitness Goals: get under 200 lbs 
-Riding goals: race competitively in cat 2
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): If i get below 200 im getting permission to get a new bike


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Current age: 64 yr old
" " height 5'11"
" " 220 lbs now
" " 245 lbs Jan 2010
Fitness Goals, Happy now but will gladly loose more
Riding Goals, Finish 18+ mile Potawami Trail nonstop under 2 hrs, make all the climbs too
Reward, Ride more
Event Goals, Race in the Trailwind Series in Michigan, do good in the Sport 60+ class


----------



## jacowilson (Jul 31, 2007)

-Current age:40
-Current height:6'0"
-Current weight:280lbs
-Fitness Goals:215-225lbs
-Riding goals:2500+ miles this year
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing):Week in Thailand
-Event goalsream Rides Vacation in Utah


----------



## podrunner (Nov 21, 2010)

Age: 58 years young
6" tall
221lbs
Fitness goal 195 lbs
Riding goals: I am signed up for the Silver Rush 50 in Leadville and am in the lottery for the 100. 
Reward: Growing old but not growing up!


----------



## Bryank930 (Jun 12, 2006)

-Current age: 26
-Current height: 6'1"
-Current weight: 226
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey): 245
-Fitness Goals: 175-180
-Riding goals: More confidence on and off the bike
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): Would love to get a FS frame.


----------



## CharlesinTX (May 22, 2010)

-Current age: 39
-Current height: 6'2"
-Current weight: 238
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey): 272 (Oct. 2010)
-Fitness Goals: 205-215
-Riding goals: 60-80 miles per week
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): Custom 29'r when I get to <210
-Event goals: Finish TMBRA series top 25


----------



## mgorman (Feb 13, 2007)

I have to say I am impressed with you guys and the weight losses I've seen in the posts here on MTBR.

I joke that I am a Clydesdale and technically I am every now and then because I hover at 200 but this past winter I had a lumbar fusion and grew to 210 pounds.


-Current age: 47
-Current height: 6'-2"
-Current weight: 210
-Previous weight: 200
-Fitness Goals: Get down to a lean 185
-Riding goals: ride for fun and fitness
-Rewards: new XO2
-Event goals: Reclaim the top stop of the podium at the Mohican 100k in the SS class

My goals fail in comparison to what some of you have planned. Good luck to all of you.

Michael


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

-Current age: 51
-Current height: 6'2"
-Current weight: 220
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey):
-Fitness Goals: 190
-Riding goals: race more including a 100 miler this year
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): good health is its own reward
-Event goals: Barn Burner 100 if it happens this year


----------



## officersdr (Jan 15, 2011)

-Current age: 33yrs old
-Current height: 6'2"
-Current weight: 270lbs
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey):
-Fitness Goals: to lose 60lbs by 2012 for my trip to Hawaii
-Riding goals: back into ycyling after 8yrs off. Lose weight & hopefully log 3000kms this year ( I'm Canadian )
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): to buy a FS 29'er at the end of the year
-Event goals: Enter in a beginners race.


----------



## mnardo72 (Mar 1, 2011)

-Current age: 39 
-Current height: 6'0"
-Current weight: 274
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey): 302
-Fitness Goals: > 220lbs
-Riding goals: buying a 29er hardtail in march
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): the bike that will help reach my goal
-Event goals: run a 5K this summer, enter a race by end of 2011


----------



## dieselfuel (Mar 5, 2011)

Age: 26
Height: 6'
Weight: 275 
Previous: 305
Goal: 240
Riding goals: buy a bike, get back into it
Rewards: buying and eventually upgrading/personalizing a 29er.

I know 240 is still a big number but I graduated high school at 250, I'd actually be fairly lean at that weight. I've been out of biking for 10yrs or so and I'm really excited to get back on a bike. That tax return can't show up soon enough, LOL!


----------



## Gravy (Jan 13, 2004)

-Current age: 41
-Current height: 6'2
-Current weight: 276
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey):
-Fitness Goals: 240
-Riding goals: race last race of year
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): a new bike either road or mountain have not decided.
-Event goals:


----------



## anesthesia-matt (Jul 28, 2009)

Current age: 37
-Current height: 6'2
-Current weight: 205
-Previous weight: 220
-Fitness Goals: 170
-Riding goals: Get faster and stronger. 
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): I dunno yet, completely upgraded my bike as a gift to myself graduating anesthesia school. Maybe upgrade to a NICE full-suspension frame.
-Event goals: First "organized" race next month, 25 mile endurance race. Competing in the Florida State XC race series (starts in September & ends in December)


----------



## Shocker99 (Apr 5, 2011)

-Current age: 43

-Current height: 6'

-Current weight: 250lbs

-Previous weight: 278lbs (7 weeks ago)

-Fitness Goals: short term goal= 235lbs (by June 2)

-Riding goals: Ride Everyday for 30 days (Rain or Shine)

-Rewards: Better Rider/Better Health

-Event goals: Yes, enter an Event


----------



## nephets0 (Mar 16, 2011)

-Current age: 25
-Current height: 5' 11" - 6'
-Current weight: 255
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey):290
-Fitness Goals: 200lb or less
-Riding goals:Tour De Cure 75mile in 2012
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): how ever much money i save
-Event goals: Crucible End of USMC boot Camp


----------



## dp2315 (Aug 22, 2005)

-Current age: 31
-Current height: 6'0"
-Current weight: 228
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey): 264
-Fitness Goals: get to around 190 and stay there
-Riding goals: I would love to do some endurance races, both solo and team
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): I'd like to give myself a nice week long vacation in moab


----------



## dolli310 (Apr 12, 2011)

-Current age: 27
-Current height: 5'8"
-Current weight: 285
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey): 300
-Fitness Goals: 240, and hold it plus or minus 5 lbs
-Riding goals: make the 12km commute 5 days a week, and hopefully hit the Whopper Dropper by August
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): a new book, apparel or a new bike(2012)


----------



## cypressbikeguy (Apr 20, 2011)

-Current age: 31
-Current height: 5'10"
-Current weight:310
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey): This is my all-time high...
-Fitness Goals: 250 by end of year
-Riding goals: work out every day - ride every day I can, hit the gym if the weather is nasty
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): to be able to ride the greenbelt in austin with my friends again


----------



## dunerinaz (Mar 5, 2009)

-Current age: 38
-Current height: 5'8"
-Current weight: 213
-Previous weight: 260.... Jan. 4th 2011
-Fitness Goals: My overall goal is to be 175 by Dec 2011

My journey started as a weight loss contest at work. We would go from 1/4/11 to 4/1/11 and the person who lost the highest percentage won the pool (we each put in $20). I won with 42 lbs lost. They great thing about his is my diet didn't change much. I just cut my portions and stopped drinking a 44oz soda every day. The riding is what did it for me. Three/four days per week of good riding has lead to the weight loss and more importantly, fitness. Climbs that would destroy me with 4 or 5 breaks are now a breeze. At 213 I'm still heavy but the fitness level is far beyond what it was last year. It's amazing how fast the body adapts to exercise.


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

Current age is 40
Current height is 5'8"
Current weight is 236
Goal weight is 190
Fitness goal is to finish a 50 mile mtb race in September.

2 years ago I went from 255 to 195 but then crept back up to 240 by the beginning of this year.


----------



## Brandon5132 (Feb 17, 2011)

-Current age: 32
-Current height:6'4"
-Current weight:225
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey): 280
-Fitness Goals:weight down to 190
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): new 29er
-Event goals: Chain Busters race at Jackrabbit 2012


----------



## Srcn (May 6, 2011)

Current age: 30
Current height: 6'4"
Current weight: 245.6
Previous weight: 300-305ish
Fitness goal: 215
Riding goal: 100 miles per week (though current target is 50)
Rewards: Fitness and health


----------



## Feral Druid (May 6, 2011)

Current age: 45
Current height 5'10''
Current weight: 300
Previous weight: 300
Fitness goal: 180
Riding goal : Ride in a bike race.
Rewards: Fit in size 34 jean again. Current size 48.


----------



## EnduroT (May 17, 2011)

-Current age: 31
-Current height: 5'11"
-Current weight: 233
-Previous weight 250
-Fitness Goals: 175
-Riding goals: Complete 6 races in 2011
-Rewards: Being back on the bike and on the trail, getting down to size 34's again
-Life goals: Being happy with self again


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Will I still be a Clyde if I loose 9 more pounds and weigh in at 199 lbs???
current age still 64 yrs old, 
current weight 208
Riding goals, 
I finished the 18 mile Potawami Trail nonstop under 2 hours today, 19 miles, 1 hour, 58 minutes, 9.9 mph average, I've made all the climbs in one day also.( not today)
Event Goals, I raced one race in Tailwinds Sport 60+ class finished 4th 
I raced 3 Tailwind races in one weekend for a stage race, TT 2nd, Grass race 2nd, CX 3rd, I was the only one to race all 3 races and was awarded a Champion Plaque.
I then raced another Tailwind Time Trial and finished 3rd, 
I may retire from Tailwinds this year and race one more race with the MMBA at Maybury, in Novi, Mich.
So I've met and surpassed all my goals set in Feb 2011
I will try to better my time at Potawami Trail, in Pinkney/Hell, Michigan


----------



## VAC357 (May 16, 2011)

-Current age: 47
-Current height: 5'11"
-Current weight: 315-320 (summer time fun  
-Previous weight 390
-Fitness Goals: 250
-Riding goals: Ride ... Ride further ... Ride even further ... Ride as much as I can
-Rewards: God willing, be around to see my daughter grow up!!! and hopefully relieve STRESS!!!
-Life goals: being Happiness comes from within, I'd like to regain it


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm not a Clyde anymore,, I weighed myself yesterday, 198 lbs...down from 240+ in one year of seriously riding the trails, not trying to loose the weight, just trying to improve on the bike.. great way to enjoy retirement in my 60's.. 
I'm down to 1 hour 55 minutes for 18.5 miles of trail on one of the hardest trails in our area and still working on it. The Potowami, it goes through Hell, Michigan
Good Luck to you all, Happy Trails and all that..


----------



## myroadtoiceman (Jul 8, 2011)

-Current age: 41
-Current height: 5'10"
-Current weight:338
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey): 356
-Fitness Goals: I am being chased by the Type 2 Diabetes monster. I want to lose him
-Riding goals: I want to ride with friends and keep up, or at least not hold them up.
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): Peace of mind and satisfaction
-Event goals: I am riding in The Iceman Cometh in 4 months.

If there are any big fella's (or large ladies)in the Toledo/Detroit area (Tree Farm etc) I am always down for new riding partners. My son and wife ride with me as well, but the more the merrier!


----------



## myroadtoiceman (Jul 8, 2011)

Congrats Mana!!!!



manabiker said:


> I'm not a Clyde anymore,, I weighed myself yesterday, 198 lbs...down from 240+ in one year of seriously riding the trails, not trying to loose the weight, just trying to improve on the bike.. great way to enjoy retirement in my 60's..
> I'm down to 1 hour 55 minutes for 18.5 miles of trail on one of the hardest trails in our area and still working on it. The Potowami, it goes through Hell, Michigan
> Good Luck to you all, Happy Trails and all that..


----------



## SConaP1 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm 44, 6'4" tall and just a shade away from 300.

that's the heaviest I've ever been. Yesterday it was 110 degrees here but I started. Too hot to workout in the garage, too much hassle and money to join a gym again. I rode a few miles on my P-1 Single Speed, then a light arm workout. just a start...but I was happy to start.

goals? hard to say - I want to ride every day- even if just a little. 
have committed to some diet changes already. 
rewards are 'me time' - something I've given up for a few years. 

the quiet time will be nice. good luck to you all, folks!


----------



## NinjaBkr (Apr 26, 2011)

This forum has been a big motivation for me. Thanks to all of you who posted here in the Clydesdale section. It's great to see how other big boys are doing. Here is my story.

*Current age*: 46
*Current height*: 6.1
*Current weight*: 264
*Previous weight*: 274
*Fitness Goals*: I plan to drop to 240 lbs this year. Have not been in that territory for a while. Also I want to find a diet that I can stick with long term.
*Riding goals*: I plan to do at least three rides a week: 2 shorter rides of about an hour and one 2-3 hour ride
*Rewards*: Posting before and after pics here on mtbr.com/clydesdale
*Event goals*: My second degree black belt test is coming up in the fall. I am going to spar some fit dudes that are about fifteen to twenty years younger than me. That day I intend to give them their money's worth.


----------



## sinisterc6 (Jul 15, 2011)

-Current age: 38
-Current height: 5'10"
-Current weight: 309
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey): 397
-Fitness Goals: <250lbs, better overall health
-Riding goals: Used to be agressive, mellowed out with age/weight now more recreational, trails with wife, etc.
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): Reward will be continued weight loss and better health.


----------



## olddirt (Jul 19, 2011)

Great forum! I think I have found a seriously fun hobby and a great physical outlet! I'm riding an old 96 Trek 930shx, I've changed the grips, converted to vbrakes and bought an aftermarket saddle. The bike still has the original fork and all other components. I am looking to upgtrade the fork, if anyone has suggestions!

Current age: 54
Current height: 6.1
Current weight: 300
Previous weight: 385
Fitness Goals: I plan to drop to 225 lbs this year. I havent been 225 for a long time.
Riding goals: I am so thrilled to be riding and love my new hobby! I dont want the fun to go away so I'm riding when I feel like it, seems like at least every other day. I have been mixing riding with swimming and traditional cardio; elliptical or stairmaster (boring).
Rewards: I want to upgrade my bike when I reach my goal. I think my wife will let me!


----------



## archman99 (Jun 24, 2011)

error


----------



## madhatter_ (Jul 30, 2011)

-Current age: 28
-Current height: 5-11
-Current weight: 335
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey): 270
-Fitness Goals: Want to lose the weight put back on since injury (maybe a little more) and gain the strength lost. 
-Riding goals: Used to alternate ride/walk to work. Want to be able to get back to riding the 15-20 miles a day to get there and back. 
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): possibly moving overseas, but will buy a new road bike once im back under 300. 
-Event goals: I would like to get my weight down and my fitness up to cover the 50 mile event that runs through the mountains where I live. A couple of punishing climbs and a very nasty downhill section over the course make for hard work. Not looking to place, but finish it without stopping.


----------



## NepaJames (Aug 4, 2011)

-Current age: 25
-Current height: 5"11
-Current weight: 240
-Previous weight: 280 one year ago.
-Fitness Goals: Lean out another 20-30 pounds.
-Riding goals: Overall better riding capabilities, (new to mtn biking)
-Rewards: No personal rewards until my goals i set are completed.


----------



## TheOuvs (Jan 10, 2011)

*Love to Ride my 29'er!*

-Current age: 48
-Current height: 6'1"
-Current weight: 215
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey): 274
-Fitness Goals: Sub 200 lbs
-Riding goals: To actually finish a 100 mile race
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): Pat myself on the back and keep moving on..
-Event goals: To win both of the point series in Michigan for Sport Clydesdale

I attempted both the Lumberjack and Shenandoah 100 this year and made it to around 70 miles at each ride before I couldn't go on any more, I really want to finish one of these races!!!


----------



## elcaro1101 (Sep 1, 2011)

Heya all, luriking awhile why not post yea?

Ridiing a '99 FSR XC Pro, tank @ just under 30lbs, but I figure thats a good thing for now. Building a Motobecanne 29 FLy Team Ti, anxious about the swap to a hardtail. Havent had a hardtail since the Zaskar I had in higschool. Also havent ever ridden Ti but with so many good reviews from heavier riders, decided to order it up.

-Current age: 29
-Current height: 5'5
-Current weight: 245
-Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey): 275
-Fitness Goals: standard cliche stuff, feel better, more energy etc...just needed to start living better
-Riding goals: Less walking on the uphills. I started under XC guys, Im OK earning the down stuff. At this point tho even walking a bike up the hill is great for me.
-Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): still learning balance here, tbd for sure
-Event goals: None atm


----------



## rackne (Aug 27, 2011)

Current age: 35
Height: 6'
Current weight: 190
Previous weight: 270
Fitness goals: For once in my life I want to be the skinny guy. I am shooting for 175.
Riding goals: To keep up with my riding buddy.


----------



## 14Stone (Jun 23, 2010)

14Stone said:


> -Current age: 31
> -Current height: 6'3
> -Current weight: 245
> -Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey): 312
> ...


MTB Season is Over

Current Weight: 245
Fitness Goals: Achieved, raced SS all season.
Riding Goals: Achieved, really worked on racing techniques like exploding out of corners, and riding proper lines.
Event Goals: Podium'd 1 Clyde cat in 2nd place, which happened to be the only MTB clyde cat I entered.


----------



## Sternadel (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm 32 years old. I weighted 426 two months ago when I started riding. I'm down to 385 to date. I'm on a 1500 calorie diet, drink 2 gallons of water a day. And I ride about 10 miles a day now and one hour of treadmill in the morning.


----------



## jackovo_joe (Nov 19, 2011)

Current age: 26
Current height: 6'1"
Current weight: 225
Previous weight (if you've dropped weight but still on the journey): 240
Fitness Goals: Getting to 200 lbs
Riding goals: Doing my favorite technical XC trail without needing to get off the bike 
Rewards (treat yourself if you meet goals type thing): upgrading equipment
Event goals: maybe some day


----------



## DieTheVillain (Oct 1, 2011)

-Current age: 26
-Current height: 6'1"
-Current weight: 295 lbs
-Previous weight: 300 lbs
-Fitness Goals: Get to 210ish
-Riding goals: Have fun
-Rewards: My reward will be, not going into cardiac arrest before I'm 30.


----------

